# 3 must haves



## StevieQ

That I would be willing most don't even think about in there bags, 

Dry suit neoprene

Night vision device of some kind must be waterproof 

Snorkel gear, as light weight as possible


Perhaps people will think I am weird, so anybody caring something that some would call weird ?

One must be able to see at night! Cheers, Steve


----------



## Tweto

It would be a better post if you described why a dry suit and a snorkel is "must have". The night vision is a common prepper tool that has been discussed at length here on the forum.


----------



## StevieQ

Frogs move at night!


----------



## hiwall

I can honestly say that I have no use for a dry suit or a snorkel down here.


----------



## Grimm

Yeah. No need for the dry suit or snorkle here in the desert. 

Even when I lived near the beach I have no use for any of it. I spent my life swimming without any of that in the ocean and in pools. I know how the currents works and being comfortable (or not so much) swimming miles from the land without anyone else with me. I use to compete in rough water swims and jetty-jumps (swimming from one jetty to the next over 5 miles away). Pier jumps (actually jumping off the piers into the water to start the swim) are not my favorite but let me swim to the oil platforms miles off shore and I have no issues. 

Most of my ocean training was done before sunrise so I can handle this with out the gear. You gotta love growing up on the beach and being a competitive swimmer training as a lifeguard.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Hah, glad I read your intro first (ex-navy) or I would be really scratching my head.

I will leave you with the image of a large man floundering around in a stock tank, fully equipped with night vision and a snorkel to demonstrate how useful these would be for me. I suppose I could go to the dugout... 

As for weird stuff I carry, hard to say what would fit the bill. Many people carry rope, but it seems most people are not ready to actually use climbing gear. I typically have at least 100ft of rigging rope and a full harness (usually a work positioning one) with me. Most people are surprised when I show them how quick and easy it is to get on top of something like a building. It is also surprising how easy it is to go unnoticed in an elevated position, while having a viewpoint that reveals things that are considered concealed.


----------



## backlash

We had an abandon ship drill.
Our muster station was on the flight deck of the USS Constellation.
Long way down to the water.
On of the guys brought his snorkel gear with him.
XO thought it was pretty funny but the guy just told him he had a better chance with it than without it.
Where I live now it wouldn't be very useful but I could see it in other environments.

By the way. Welcome aboard StevieQ.
Belay that.


----------



## Sentry18

Dry suit - No need.

Night vision - On top of my rifle.

Snorkel - No need.

Must have's implies things that one "must have", like food, water and fire. Not the case here. Perhaps "3 nice-to-have items if environmentally appropriate" would have been a better title.


----------



## StevieQ

*This will be fun*

First off loose you attitude, second that is your opinion, and like all *******s everyone has one! Don't act like an authority, if you want an argument, I am more than inclined to help you out a little


----------



## StevieQ

I can also tell you I am not some punk, who read how to do something in a book or on the Internet, I find half the crap written today about survival to obviously flawed. Have 10 years 2 months of outstanding service to my country, how about you?

S.E.R.E


----------



## Tweto

StevieQ said:


> First off loose you attitude, second that is your opinion, and like all *******s everyone has one! Don't act like an authority, if you want an argument, I am more than inclined to help you out a little


Whom are you talking about? Because I've read all the posts and I don't see any that have an attitude. Or are you saying that all of us have an attitude?

Again it would be better to say what your talking about instead of making us guess.


----------



## StevieQ

I hit the like post on several post, they know I appreciated the input, the guy above me post, came on like an major authority, Yes I have an English degree, Tone in the post was demeaning, all other weren't. I don't take much serious here, been here a couple days, to be honest find not much of interest, a whole bunch of info, that are what I call scare tactics, which seem to work on some, but trained people are sitting back laughing there ass off at this arm chair survival suggestions, personally I feel if you give any advice, on any site, your butt should liable, if that person uses your advice , and gets hurt, the sky isn't falling in America, as some suggest, this is still the greatest country in the world, period, don't like it move man, I am sick of anti American propaganda to cause fear in Americans. Any advice that could perhaps help people is good advice, To be honest came here by mistake looking for vets, board is what I would call dead.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

When you got that English degree, did they teach you anything about sentence structure and punctuation?


----------



## StevieQ

SouthCentralUS said:


> When you got that English degree, did they teach you anything about sentence structure and punctuation?


I am glad you said something, southwest whatever, ya you should be very careful with your Internet keyboard courage!


----------



## Grimm

I think you joined this forum without really looking to see what type of forum it is. This is a HOMESTEADING and preparedness forum.

Plus, you should lose the 'tude. I respect the words of the other members here and not the newbie who can't show simple politeness.

FYI, Sentry is law enforcement and well respected here. So maybe get to know us before telling us to bow down before your Mall ninja BS.

If you'd like to start over we'd be glad to have your apology and input once you start searching the forum to learn what has already been posted.


----------



## oldvet

StevieQ said:


> I hit the like post on several post, they know I appreciated the input, the guy above me post, came on like an major authority, Yes I have an English degree, Tone in the post was demeaning, all other weren't. I don't take much serious here, been here a couple days, to be honest find not much of interest, a whole bunch of info, that are what I call scare tactics, which seem to work on some, but trained people are sitting back laughing there ass off at this arm chair survival suggestions, personally I feel if you give any advice, on any site, your butt should liable, if that person uses your advice , and gets hurt, the sky isn't falling in America, as some suggest, this is still the greatest country in the world, period, don't like it move man, I am sick of anti American propaganda to cause fear in Americans. Any advice that could perhaps help people is good advice, To be honest came here by mistake looking for vets, board is what I would call dead.


Well hell I hit the LIKE button again and that was about the last thing I really wanted to do. Now having corrected that I will tell you something that I am sure you don't want to hear. IMHO you are an arrogant, insufferable, ASS that has no business on this or any other site with the attitude you display.

Everyone that responded to your post did so in a polite and professional manner and IMO no one deserved your last couple of posts.

I did not respond to your post, but I just can't let your slap at these good folks go unanswered, so now if you want to take a few shots at this old Vet that has twenty years of Military Service and almost fifteen years of Law Enforcement Service, and knows what the Hell I am talking about (as do the others that responded), and do not give out BS advice or BS responses (nor do the other responders on this thread) when asked for input, then give it your best shot.

You will find that if the Moderators don't stop me, I am very capable of giving a whole lot better than I received. So as the saying goes "lets dance".


----------



## Sentry18

StevieQ said:


> First off loose you attitude, second that is your opinion, and like all *******s everyone has one! Don't act like an authority, if you want an argument, I am more than inclined to help you out a little


Did you know that the purpose of a forum is to have discussions and express thoughts and opinions? You posted your opinion, I posted mine. If you thought this was a blog where you can make whatever claims you want without response or disagreement you ended up on the wrong website. Now go play with your snorkel while I figure out how to loose at attitude.



> Originally Posted by *StevieQ*
> I hit the like post on several post, they know I appreciated the input, the guy above me post, came on like an major authority, Yes I have an English degree, Tone in the post was demeaning, all other weren't. I don't take much serious here, been here a couple days, to be honest find not much of interest, a whole bunch of info, that are what I call scare tactics, which seem to work on some, but trained people are sitting back laughing there ass off at this arm chair survival suggestions, personally I feel if you give any advice, on any site, your butt should liable, if that person uses your advice , and gets hurt, the sky isn't falling in America, as some suggest, this is still the greatest country in the world, period, don't like it move man, I am sick of anti American propaganda to cause fear in Americans. Any advice that could perhaps help people is good advice, To be honest came here by mistake looking for vets, board is what I would call dead.


That was all very odd and a little all over the place. Here's some good advice; think it through first and then type it out and click submit.


----------



## oldvet

OK folks now that I have taken a long breath, had a cup of tea and in general calmed down, I "practically promise" I won't rip this Troll's head off and then hand him over to Grimm or Magus.

On the other hand I could be lying through my teeth when I said I will be good. So I will sit here waiting for what will more than likely be more garbage spouting, if said Troll even responds.


----------



## CdnMtlHd

StevieQ said:


> That I would be willing most don't even think about in there bags,
> 
> Dry suit neoprene
> 
> Night vision device of some kind must be waterproof
> 
> Snorkel gear, as light weight as possible
> 
> Perhaps people will think I am weird, so anybody caring something that some would call weird ?
> 
> One must be able to see at night! Cheers, Steve


Umm ...

Hmm ....

:attempting:


----------



## camo2460

oldvet said:


> Well hell I hit the LIKE button again and that was about the last thing I really wanted to do. Now having corrected that I will tell you something that I am sure you don't want to hear. IMHO you are an arrogant, insufferable, ASS that has no business on this or any other site with the attitude you display.
> 
> Everyone that responded to your post did so in a polite and professional manner and IMO no one deserved your last couple of posts.
> 
> I did not respond to your post, but I just can't let your slap at these good folks go unanswered, so now if you want to take a few shots at this old Vet that has twenty years of Military Service and almost fifteen years of Law Enforcement Service, and knows what the Hell I am talking about (as do the others that responded), and do not give out BS advice or BS responses (nor do the other responders on this thread) when asked for input, then give it your best shot.
> 
> You will find that if the Moderators don't stop me, I am very capable of giving a whole lot better than I received. So as the saying goes "lets dance".[
> 
> Outstanding. LMAO:2thumb:


----------



## SwordsandSaddles

There really wasn't much of a lead up on that first post, and your grammar was very confusing. And I know what kind of b.s. makes it into a English degree. They are practically worthless, in my experience.


----------



## UncleJoe

Well Steve-O,

You really got yourself off on the wrong foot around here. Take a step back and start over. Any more flaming posts like I saw on the first page of this thread will get you out the door in a big hurry.

English degree? Seriously? 

Where in the world did you go to school? Some of our spammers from China write better.


----------



## RevWC

speedo

dental floss

hair gel

Not necessarily in that order


----------



## hiwall

StevieQ, this forum is one of the friendliest that I have ever found. The people here will go way out of their way to help someone. Re-read Sentry's response. Like most all of his responses to anyone it contains a mixture of facts and humor (this mixture is often found on this site). All of us here respect those who have served our country (that does not mean we won't pick on you a little just like everyone else). Please stay with us as you are likely a good man and someone we could use here. Calm down and do a little more reading but hang around.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yeah, don't thin somebody gonna last long. 

I got maybe 6 inch's a water in the creek. The gear just ain't gonna do me much good. If somebody can use it, more power to em.


----------



## jnrdesertrats

Wel I guess there us no sense in asking what brand of drysuit he recommends for the Mojave. opcorn1:


----------



## HardCider

I never get in the water because of all the da gone bull sharks  They are thick in this neck of the sea. No snorkling for me


----------



## Lake Windsong

RevWC said:


> speedo
> 
> dental floss
> 
> hair gel
> 
> Not necessarily in that order


A teacup

Jar of Nutella

Latest issue of BHG magazine

Anybody else playing?


----------



## Grimm

Lake Windsong said:


> A teacup
> 
> Jar of Nutella
> 
> Latest issue of BHG magazine
> 
> Anybody else playing?


Nutella... :droolie:

pot of red cabbage (yummy!)

a pint of thick Irish beer

and a redheaded man to rub my feet...

:teehee:


----------



## Cotton

I’m so happy I missed this today.  Spent it down in the bottoms working on the new fence. 3 strands of barbwire, almost finished, 200 ft short on the third strand. A peaceful day with nature and my 81yr old dad. He can still hang some wire.

Okay, let’s play… speedo, barbwire and… and what? There isn’t enough medicine in that hollow to help mr stevieq… Plenty to help us though, may apple in the right dosage… would look like arugala in a salad. Just sayin’… 

Just kidding folks!


----------



## Idaholady

The thread had a title that made me want to open it. Now I want to know why StevieQ is making those three items his 'must haves.'

They certainly aren't on many of our lists of 'must haves' except the night vision. He certainly could have explained on his very first post why those items are on HIS 'must have' list; instead of 'challenging' a few of us when we responded...

This whole thread has turned really sour; too bad; this forum is a great place to come to and learn many things....


----------



## ras1219como

Grimm said:


> Nutella... :droolie:
> 
> pot of red cabbage (yummy!)
> 
> a pint of thick Irish beer
> 
> and a redheaded man to rub my feet...
> 
> :teehee:


I like the way you think Grimm! That last must have should be on everybody's list


----------



## SwordsandSaddles

It sure ain't on mine!


----------



## SwordsandSaddles

Not to be cliche, but I suppose a sword, a saddle, and good horse to rest them on would suit me pretty fine. You can do a lot with that list of equipment. Just ask a Cossack. Haha.


----------



## Tirediron

I have tried not to make mention of the kid from Big daddy s hero "Scuba Steve, but well it just happened.

Crocodile Dundee knife,
fire block,
2 litre stainless water bottle

OR 

Who am I kidding 

Panther tank 

fuel 

ammo


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

Every individual is going to have their own set of must haves. I have seen men and women say that Chocolate is a MUST have for them. If that turns their crank then so be it. I don't know your personal situation or the environment you live in so it is impossible for me to say you don't need these items at the TOP of your list. 

Personally I have to put Water (including filtration, purification and storage) as one of my MUST haves. Food, Fire making, Shelter making, clothing (especially GOOD shoes), Tools (from Swiss Army Knives and Multitools to Axes and Wrench Sets), all at the top of my own list. 

GB


----------



## Country Living

Cold beer
Chips
A comfortable lawn chair in the shade


----------



## SwordsandSaddles

Yup, That is a a Texan right there. Haha.


----------



## Grimm

SwordsandSaddles said:


> It sure ain't on mine!


Change 'man' to woman and now does it fit on your list?


----------



## gabbyj310

3 must haves...depends....
In the islands or South USA....Rum punch
Large Fan 
Pool Boy
Middle Northern USA Rum Toddie
Fireplace
Woodsman
Just kidding folks but thought Grimm would like this!hahaha


----------



## NaeKid

Grimm said:


> Nutella... :droolie:
> 
> pot of red cabbage (yummy!)
> 
> a pint of thick Irish beer
> 
> and a redheaded man to rub my feet...
> 
> :teehee:


Should that man be in a kilt as well?


----------



## Grimm

NaeKid said:


> Should that man be in a kilt as well?


Kilt not required. :teehee:


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Change 'man' to woman and now does it fit on your list?


Yes. 
Yes, it does - quite nicely


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Kilt not required.


It never hurts, though!

I need to post up some pics of me in a kilt


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Well lets see here. 

Jug a shine
Fishin Pole
BBQ

An I do have a kilt. No I won't post no pics a me in it!


----------



## Balls004

OldCootHillbilly said:


> An I do have a kilt. No I won't post no pics a me in it!


Thank you, your are a true humanitarian, sir!


----------



## RevWC

A good Dog

A good Woman

A good House

In that order

I have the first two and we are closing on a house this month! 

Oh yea, once we get the house I'm going to invite Country Living over for his beer and chips! :beercheer::beercheer:


----------



## Hooch

Kitty boy is back!! Meow...meow..meow!! Does kitty snorkel too?? Meow ninja kitty...survives S.E.R.E training...thats why he was confident kitty would be an attack kitty...

yep...

Ok now...humm..3 must haves...fun ones..

...Fireball slushy served by a kilt wearing but shirtless  manly man..ooh...

...that was one...

2. A new spaceship, fully stocked and crewed by kilt wearing space sailors who like to workout alot...

3. A cruise ship fully stocked for a month full of fun loving nice folks who wana have fun heading to somewhere warm n tropical...no rap music allowed tho...

ok...back to earth..:/ 

...I like the foot rub kilty idea...ooh...


----------



## Gians

*Xlrg BOB required*

Lots of rain

A little Sunshine

A good guitar


----------



## hiwall

...................................


----------



## UncleJoe

Gians said:


> A good guitar


Only One?!!


----------



## Wikkador

I have never in my life needed a snorkel, nightvision or a dry suit. I am not sure how these would be survival necessities in the Mid South East.


----------



## Magus

StevieQ said:


> That I would be willing most don't even think about in there bags,
> 
> Dry suit neoprene
> 
> Night vision device of some kind must be waterproof
> 
> Snorkel gear, as light weight as possible
> 
> Perhaps people will think I am weird, so anybody caring something that some would call weird ?
> 
> One must be able to see at night! Cheers, Steve


Lets give the SEAL a little benefit here.

The dry suit could make one hell of an evac suit in case of chemical release or if it has the anti shark mesh, light body armor against knives, biting critters or zombies.if insulated, one hell of a pair of sub zero underwear! the NVG is obvious and I can actually recall a time or two a snorkel would have been handy like the time I lost my rifle in that sump pond.


----------



## Country Living

Country Living said:


> Cold beer
> Chips
> A comfortable lawn chair in the shade


I need to add chocolate chip ice cream to my list. That would be ice cream and the lawn chair, not ice cream and beer or ice cream and chips.


----------



## Gians

UncleJoe said:


> Only One?!!


Can only play one at a time  Son and I trade back and forth, currently 10 here, sometimes playing is the only thing that lifts the spirit..but you knew that


----------



## jnrdesertrats

I have reconsidered the need of a snorkle. Have you ever farted in coveralls? A dry suit must be even worse.:gaah:


----------



## RevWC

UncleJoe said:


> 9 here but I have 4 of them up for sale. I'm getting my Martin fund together. Looking closely at the DCPA4.


9 here. The DCPA4 ( though having not played) I do like the electric acoustic with cutaway and you can't go wrong with a Martin.

My personal favorite (right now) is my Taylor K-20-C. Koa wood.


----------



## Gians

*off roading the thread some more*

UncleJoe, that Martin looks and sounds so sweet, you definitely get what you pay for there. RevWC, that Taylor is one beautiful guitar, wife has a ukulele made out of koa wood. Acoustic wise, my nicest is a factory second  Guild I picked up a few yrs back. It has 'used' faintly stamped on the back of the head, but I've never found anything wrong with it, doesn't have a cut-away but plays easy and sounds great. My favorite electric is a G&L Legacy, also have a 79 Strat and an 04 Gibson LP but they both weigh a ton to stand with. Have a 63 Guild Slim Jim 'F' holed electric that someone put Gibson humbuckers on, has a great banjo type thin neck and is a real pleasure to play, I just have to watch the feedback with it being hollow bodied. Have two Basses, both Epi's, a Thunderbird I loaned out (top heavy) and an SG with flatwound strings that is very well balanced and easy to play. Got an Ovation Balladeer acoustic/electric, nicest thing I can say is it's loud, have never gotten used to the fat composite back and sides, it always wants to slip away when sitting. The last two are inexpensive nylon acoustics, ironically nowadays they get played the most. A Lyle I bought back in the 70s and a cheap little 3/4 size Giannini I bought for son when he was little, it hangs next to the bed so I can tool around with it every night...yes she gets jealous


----------



## crabapple

1)Annual & perennial plant for food & shelter.
2)small animals for food & clothing.
3)Water/well for everyone & labor to get done.
This is my three must have.
We could add barn,tools & a mule, but that would be six.


----------



## TheLazyL

crabapple said:


> 1)Annual & perennial plant for food & shelter.
> 2)small animals for food & clothing.
> 3)Water/well for everyone & labor to get done.
> This is my three must have.
> We could add barn,tools & a mule, but that would be six.


Six? Not if you you the governments core math...


----------



## Texas

So where did the little troll go? That was kinda fun! Oh yeah my three
1. BOL
2. DW
3. Shiner Bock


----------



## LincTex

Gians said:


> My favorite electric is a G&L Legacy,


Mine, too. 
I have one Tribute Legacy H-H with a solid black basswood body that is my main "knock around" & gig guitar. I have another one that's swamp ash getting two P-90's from an Epiphone WildKat.

I used to have two beautiful Tobacco-Burst Legacy S-500's - one I loaned to a member in the church worship team & his place got broken into and it was stolen; the other was stolen when a foster kid we had ran away & took it (along with some other stuff) with him.

I still have a Nuno Bettencourt Washburn, too.


----------



## LincTex

UncleJoe said:


> Right now this is my most prized guitar; a 1946 Epiphone Braodway. I picked it up in the mid 80's.


Weird trapeze on that one....


----------



## Gians

LincTex said:


> Mine, too.
> I have one Tribute Legacy H-H with a solid black basswood body that is my main "knock around" & gig guitar. I have another one that's swamp ash getting two P-90's from an Epiphone WildKat.
> 
> I used to have two beautiful Tobacco-Burst Legacy S-500's - one I loaned to a member in the church worship team & his place got broken into and it was stolen; the other was stolen when a foster kid we had ran away & took it (along with some other stuff) with him.
> 
> I still have a Nuno Bettencourt Washburn, too.


They are great looking and playing guitars for the money, lots of folks don't realize the 'L' in G&L was for Leo Fender...I didn't for a long time. Mine is an off white with 3 single coils, just have to remember the tremolo bar isn't screwed in like on the Strat, slips out sometimes.


----------



## RevWC

Originally Posted by crabapple View Post
1)Annual & perennial plant for food & shelter. = 2
2)small animals for food & clothing. several animals could = 6
3)Water/well for everyone & labor to get done. = 3
This is my three must have.
We could add barn,tools & a mule, but that would be six. = 3



TheLazyL said:


> Six? Not if you you the governments core math...


 Core Math: 2+6+3+3=19 as we are not sure of how many animals he has


----------



## Gians

UncleJoe said:


> ...Right now this is my most prized guitar; a 1946 Epiphone Braodway. I picked it up in the mid 80's.


That Epi is very choice UncleJoe, great condition for 1946, beautiful headstock. I read up on that tail piece, apparently having the 3 bass strings longer than the treble strings gives it better tone. 
Here's the 63 Guild T100, also shot the side to show why it was called a "Slim Jim" (G&L photobombed ) It too has a Trapeze style tail piece with a longer travel distance for the bass strings...never gave it much thought until I saw yours.


----------



## Grimm

Back when we first got married I bought K a vintage Harmony House guitar for $100. He sold it after Roo was born because he was out of work and we had a new baby to worry about. Wish we had kept it.


----------



## UncleJoe

LincTex said:


> Weird trapeze on that one....


An Epiphone original; patented and used on all their high end guitars starting in 1938.


----------



## RevWC

My six string wooden friend!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I have a guitar what were my moms. She bought it when she was like 20 years old. Ever now an again I pick it up an play it just ta torture the neighbors, see, I don't play the guitar!


----------



## UncleJoe

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I have a guitar what were my moms. She bought it when she was like 20 years old. Ever now an again I pick it up an play it just ta torture the neighbors, see, I don't play the guitar!


Pics Please?


----------



## LincTex

UncleJoe said:


> Pics Please?


Watch it be a '68 or '69 Martin N-20 

A mechanic who worked for me says he was at a farm/ranch auction and they sold a pretty blue '57 Stratocaster "brand new" with the case, & all paperwork for $600 - ARRRRGH! :facepalm:

He said he would have bid, but had absolutely no idea what it was worth!


----------



## deetheivy

I only kept reading so that hopefully I could see Magnus'( I am not an English major, and I can't remember how to "pluralize" Magnus' name. Immolatus can you help me out ) response. It wasn't what I expected, however I was not disappointed. As well i was pleasantly surprised with the double cut a ways. Nice pieces.


----------



## Magus

Magus is fine. the plural is magi.


----------



## RevWC

I have two double cutaway's. A 1999 Korean Ibanez AS-50 and a 1998 Korean Epiphone Dot. Both play really well! These are not pictures I have taken but these are two of the guitars I own. Lazy!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

UncleJoe said:


> Pics Please?


My brother be gettin it restored, when we get it back I'll snap a pick. I don't thin it be anythin with alota value, but it means a lot ta us cause it was mom's.

My brother plays perty well. He had a country an western band fer several years an tried his hand at a album. Thins just didn't come tagether though.


----------



## LincTex

UncleJoe said:


> Here's a double cutaway I picked up last summer.


Every time I see a red Gibson SG I think of Angus Young


----------



## Gians

The Epi SG bass wife got me for my 60th a few yrs back, found it at a garage sale but it's a real pleasure to play. It's Korean made, as is the Epi Thunderbird bass.


----------



## UncleJoe

I didn't even know the SG came in a bass.


----------



## RevWC

Here is another one.. Parallel Worlds? Tin Foil? Do-over? :laugh:


----------



## deetheivy

Magus said:


> Magus is fine. the plural is magi.


Thank you sir, however it was the possessive tense of the name I was Referring to.

I hope everyone has been able to keep their preps on schedule.


----------



## Magus

I'm a public school victim myself. LOL I think it's Magus'?
Just say Magus. I'll know you mean me.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Magus, be thankful we all wen't ta public school when we did. I don't know what the sam hill they have done ta education, but I don't see how these youngins is learnin anything no more. My granddaughter wanted hep with her math. I can't make hide ner hair outta this common core garbage!


----------



## Grimm

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Magus, be thankful we all wen't ta public school when we did. I don't know what the sam hill they have done ta education, but I don't see how these youngins is learnin anything no more. My granddaughter wanted hep with her math. I can't make hide ner hair outta this common core garbage!


K is taking a class at the union training center this week. The instructor made mention of how common core says math is to be done and how parents can no longer help them figure it out.

One of the other guys in the class shared that his son needed help with his math homework and his dad said I can't help you do it the way you are suppose to but I can show you how I was taught. He did and the son said that the way we (parents) were taught is ten times easier and faster!


----------



## ekkis

cowboyhermit said:


> Most people are surprised when I show them how quick and easy it is to get on top of something like a building


I'd be very curious to know how that's done!


----------



## HamiltonFelix

Shhhh..... He's secretly Spiderman. Buildings are easy. 

Got a friend who collects (and builds) geetars and ukeles and collects Hammond organs - but none for me, thanks. Too many other things. Right now I could use someone to evaluate a Kimball organ old enough that any pertinent company records were lost in the Chicago Fire. 

Three things: 

1. Towel -- Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy

2. Swiss Army Knife -- MacGyver

3. AR-7 -- because it looks cool and has been in movies.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

Gosh I love you folks you make me laugh you make me cry and then comes little stevie and I feel so intelligent and ..... well normal and almost even sane.
I have to go take my meds now have a nice day.


----------



## AKPrepper

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Well lets see here.
> 
> Jug a shine
> Fishin Pole
> BBQ
> 
> An I do have a kilt. No I won't post no pics a me in it!


Now THIS is a three item list I can get into!!

But the image of Coot in a kilt.....um.......not so much......


----------



## Viking

HamiltonFelix said:


> Shhhh..... He's secretly Spiderman. Buildings are easy.
> 
> Got a friend who collects (and builds) geetars and ukeles and collects Hammond organs - but none for me, thanks. Too many other things. Right now I could use someone to evaluate a Kimball organ old enough that any pertinent company records were lost in the Chicago Fire.
> 
> Three things:
> 
> 1. Towel -- Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
> 
> 2. Swiss Army Knife -- MacGyver
> 
> 3. AR-7 -- because it looks cool and has been in movies.


I just finished reading "The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide" and I think Douglas Adams needs to write a follow up book on the return of Fenchurch, I think it might make Aurthur Dent a happy man,


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> I just finished reading "The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide" and I think Douglas Adams needs to write a follow up book on the return of Fenchurch, I think it might make Aurthur Dent a happy man,


Douglas Adams is dead.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy#Novels



> Before his death from a heart attack at age 49 in 2001, Adams was considering writing a sixth novel in the Hitchhiker's series. He was working on a third Dirk Gently novel, under the working title The Salmon of Doubt, but felt that the book was not working and abandoned it. In an interview, he said some of the ideas in the book might fit better in the Hitchhiker's series, and suggested he might rework those ideas into a sixth book in that series. He described Mostly Harmless as "a very bleak book" and said he "would love to finish Hitchhiker on a slightly more upbeat note". Adams also remarked that if he were to write a sixth installment, he would at least start with all the characters in the same place.[16] Eoin Colfer, who wrote the sixth book in the Hitchhiker's series in 2008-09, used this latter concept but none of the plot ideas from The Salmon of Doubt.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Douglas Adams is dead.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy#Novels


Sorry to hear this, generally I try to do searches on people that interest me, I just didn't get around to Douglas Adams. I read the link, he had an interesting life, perhaps a little too interesting, lots of drinking? That may have led to his heart attack at 49.


----------



## cowboyhermit

ekkis said:


> I'd be very curious to know how that's done!


Nothing I would like to recommend explicitly. Unfortunately a lot of people who do this sort of thing have no respect for property rights but there is information out there.

Most of it will have a certain level of inherent danger (as does climbing a ladder or driving, but still). Looking up rope ascension, free climbing, or even buildering will give you the basics.

Having a rope at least as backup will almost always make it safer, as long as one keeps in mind the effects of a swing-fall and tangling. Grappling hooks and the like if used as seen on tv  are terribly dangerous, unless anchored to a very specific object. However, a rope can be thrown over a peak and anchored solidly at the ground, looped around a chimney or even a utility pole, etc. These CAN be very safe but there is a tremendous amount of physics at work. Just a for instance, a 2" conduit protruding from a roof can have a very suitable strength when anchored flush with the roof, but with a few feet of leverage it can be worthless. Then there is the difference between a working anchor point and a fall arrest, where the latter can be easily a ton of force with only a 150lb guy.

Too much for me to go into, and I am by no means an expert, I have seen people who are MUCH quicker (and lighter) than I.

ETA; I loved all the HHGG books etc., as much of a joke as it was a towel does have a whole lot of uses.

Too bad about Douglas Adams, but at least he made it past 42, that would have been awkward


----------



## mojo4

LincTex said:


> Watch it be a '68 or '69 Martin N-20
> 
> A mechanic who worked for me says he was at a farm/ranch auction and they sold a pretty blue '57 Stratocaster "brand new" with the case, & all paperwork for $600 - ARRRRGH! :facepalm:
> 
> He said he would have bid, but had absolutely no idea what it was worth!


So what is that worth? I haven't seen that guitar on pawn stars yet......


----------



## Norse

StevieQ said:


> I find half the crap written today about survival to obviously flawed. Have 10 years 2 months of outstanding service to my country, how about you?
> 
> S.E.R.E


That is great, thanks for your service, but if you think a priority is a dry suit to the average survivalist, your outlook is what is flawed.

TOP SURVIVAL NEEDS

1. Self Defense, no need for anything else if you are dead.
2.Water.
3.Food.
4.Shelter and everything else.


----------

